# Seriously, other then Yao and Tmac, why is our shooting



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So terrible? I just don't understand how we have some of the worst shooting supporting cast that I have seen. You watch any of the other elite teams, they always shoot right around the 50% mark night in and night out. Other then Yao and Tmac (who have been carrying the shooting % load this year and last) we just have absolutely a terrible shooting team. Everybody else is right around the 30% mark.

Rafer - no need to explain (enough is enough this year, I am tired of his terrible shooting)
James - Chucker
Bonzi - Inconsistent
battier - I don't know what his deal is, he is having career low numbers in all categories this year (shooting)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Very true. And to think I actually had confidence in the "other" players...DaMn! It's gonna be a tough road ahead...*VERY TOUGH*. 

6-6 record coming soon. (jinx)


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

its the new offense. they hit a wall. theyre not positioning themselves right for the shots. they need to play and practice it through. it should get there. shot has to fall through a lot of times if the open looks are there with yao and mac providing them


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What's going on with Francis?

Adelman won't play him? Is he out of shape?

Francis could run this offense so much better than Alston or James. About the only aspect of Alston's game I like is his quick hands swiping at the ball....


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> What's going on with Francis?
> 
> Adelman won't play him? Is he out of shape?
> 
> Francis could run this offense so much better than Alston or James. About the only aspect of Alston's game I like is his quick hands swiping at the ball....


true but i think its more Francis fault more then anything. didn't come in in the greatest shape and sits or lying there on the floor its like hes not motavatied or something


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Steve needs to realise we need him he need that athleticism back.

He needs to just get be doing some serious cardio and strength work in his legs. 

I have a feeling his upper body will be fine.


----------



## lovebball (Nov 26, 2006)

Dude guys its one game. Rockets are 6-2, its not the end of the world. But seriously how is francis gonna fit in, I mean he's not great offball, he cant really shoot, his d is inconsistent, and he seems to only pass when it results in an assist. Francis is a great first option, but as a 2nd option or 3rd, I dunno.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Aaron Brooks!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lovebball said:


> Dude guys its one game. Rockets are 6-2, its not the end of the world. But seriously how is francis gonna fit in, I mean he's not great offball, he cant really shoot, his d is inconsistent, and he seems to only pass when it results in an assist. Francis is a great first option, but as a 2nd option or 3rd, I dunno.


Our shooting problems as a team has not been a one game issue. It has been all season, and even extending into last season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^Plus, we like to overreact.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Stephan Marbury anyone? It would only be for a short time and the Knicks will probably buy him out so we would not have to take on his contract.

It seems apparant that we aren't going to play Steve. So many scenarios.

Trade Rafer/Snyder for an athletic PF with size.
Waive Steve since he probably won't get along with Marbury.

What to do, what to do?????


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Marbury?! HELL NO!!! Francis is enough.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

what is everyone's fascination with Marbury... Like Nancy Reagan said when I was a child... "Just say NO!"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> *what is everyone's fascination with Marbury*... Like Nancy Reagan said when I was a child... "Just say NO!"


Marbury has his own shoes! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Stephan Marbury anyone? It would only be for a short time and the Knicks will probably buy him out so we would not have to take on his contract.
> 
> It seems apparant that we aren't going to play Steve. So many scenarios.
> 
> ...


lol are you drunk?

J/k, but Marbury is not what we need right now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'd like to thank everyone for that anal raping. :biggrin:

It was just a topic of discussion. I don't have any fasination with him. If I were to take any player from the Knicks it would be Crawford.

I merely brought him up because if the knicks buy him out and he signs with someone for a dollar then it is worth the risk. If he contributes we keep him if not we kick him to the curb.

Is everyone saying that he could not do a better job at PG than Rafer and Mike James?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Is everyone saying that he could not do a better job at PG than Rafer and Mike James?


No, he wouldn't. And he would destroy the team's chemistry.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We just need one solid, dependable shooter. I wish we had somebody like Peja, or Allen on this team. Imagine the damage to other teams one of those guys can inflict here...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> We just need one solid, dependable shooter. I wish we had somebody like Peja, or Allen on this team. Imagine the damage to other teams one of those guys can inflict here...


I'll trade you Terry for Battier. :lol:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

sorry its just on another forum they were all over the idea of Marbury. After hearing a couple interviews from when he was touring to promote those shoes, the guy is a nut job. I don't care what his stats are or how athletic he is, the man needs a straight jacket.

The Knicks would be wise to negotiate a buyout and get rid of him.. let him go play in Italy like he said he wanted to after his NBA career. Let them deal with his psychosis.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'll trade you Terry for Battier. :lol:


The way Terry has been playing, and shooting, that sounds almost tempting


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Marbury has his own shoes! :biggrin:


heck yea i wish where ever he goes he has a good season so my shoe signed from him can be worth more:biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I would easily take Marbury over any PG we have right now. I've been watching him ever since he went to New York. He really doesn't play that selfishly. And he has been hitting the three pretty well in the past couple of years. His biggest problem though is defense.


----------

